# Floating wall length desk plan w/ pics & questions



## woodn00b (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm building a custom office in my basement and I'm looking to make 2 wall length floating (per say) desks. I have a few questions on the amount of brace support I'll need.

The front wall and back wall will have a wall length desk made out of custom Formica Microdot countertops. They will be supported with back and side cleats and Fastcap Speed Braces in the middle.

Below are pictures of the plans, the desk, and the Fastcap Speed Braces (mfg link: http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/Speed-Brace-4p2457.htm)

The dimensions are a little different than the plan. The front desk is 125" long and 30" deep and the back desk is 105" and 30" deep.

I was thinking for the front desk... use the back cleat and left side cleat by the door and then support the middle and 45 with 3 - 21X24 Speedbraces evenly spaced and 1 - 12X8 Speedbrace where it angles on the 45.

The back desk I was planning and cleating the back and side walls and just using 2 - 21X24 Speedbraces evenly spaced.

Do you guys think this will be enough support to prevent sag? Only thing that will be supported on theses desk are a few monitors... laptops... maybe a printer or so.

Also, are there any other better methods you'd recommend besides the Speedbrace? I've searched the web for months and these look the best and seem to be the best product out there.

Thanks for your help. I will post final picture son completion.

Bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That should be plenty of support.


----------

